# 

## Wakmen

Przysiadłem i zrobiłem: 
Mapkę Forumowiczów z Grupy Trójmiasto i okolice.

Plik jest dość duży ale po chwili cierpliwości otworzy się czegółowa mapa części Ziemi Kaszubskiej. Lokacje nanosiłem z kilku bardzo mało dokładnych mapek więc napewno są niedokładne. Jeżeli chciałbyś aby Twoją lokalizację poprawić, nanieść lub wykasować napisz w tym wątku lub do mnie. Dodatkowo, każdy może podać adres, który umieszczę pod danym Nickiem (porównaj mój - Wakmen).
Swego czasu brałem udział w biegach i marszach na orientację oraz ze względu na swoją profesję to na mapach dość dobrze się znam.i chyba nie będzie problemu aby prawidłowo umieścić na mapie wszystkich zainteresowanych. Ze względy na moje dość rzadkie przebywanie na Forum nieobiecuję natychmiastowej reakcji z mojej strony ale będę się starał aby wasze gusta zadowolić.

Za wszelkie uwagi krytyki i pochwały z góry dziękuję.

----------


## lusia

tu Lusia  :smile: 
proszę mnie umieścić koło Giergi.  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  
(między Giergą a MarcinemU)  
pozdrawiam

----------


## Wakmen

Kwituję.  :Wink2:

----------


## lusia

*Wakmen*- dzięki   :big grin:

----------


## wlowikowa

> Przysiadłem i zrobiłem: 
> Jeżeli chciałbyś aby Twoją lokalizację poprawić, nanieść lub wykasować napisz w tym wątku lub do mnie. Dodatkowo, każdy może podać adres, który umieszczę pod danym Nickiem (porównaj mój - Wakmen).
> Za wszelkie uwagi krytyki i pochwały z góry dziękuję.


No to ja piszę, że dobrze nas umieściłeś, a pod nickiem (wlowiki byłoby ładniej,ale to zniosę) wpisz adres z sygnaturki (www.mag.wrota.net/budowa.htm) , możesz też adres domowy, chwalę się, że mamy ; Słoneczna 5  :smile:

----------


## Pagin

Witam,
Zglaszam podejrzana dzialalnosc podejrzanego chochlika, ktory to przemiescil mnie z Polchowa na Koree ... w Mrzezinie. A tak w ogolnosci to ciesze sie znajdujac siebie samego na mapce   :big grin:

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Zglaszam podejrzana dzialalnosc podejrzanego chochlika, ktory to przemiescil mnie z Polchowa na Koree ... w Mrzezinie...


Takie przemieszczenie to nie problem - załatwione, wszystko notuję.

Chwilami mogą być problemy z wejściem na stronę, wtedy gdy będzie za duży tłok na stronie przy liczbie jednorazowej odwiedzin w ciągu jednej godziny ale takie są ograniczenia darmowych kont internetowych. Po każdym przekroczeniu pełnej godzinie zegarowej ograniczenie będzie ściągane.

Acha, najbliższa aktualizacja stronki dopiero w najbliższą niedzielę - wtedy będę miał dostęp do internetu.

----------


## Wakmen

> No to ja piszę, że dobrze nas umieściłeś, a pod nickiem (wlowiki byłoby ładniej,ale to zniosę) wpisz adres z sygnaturki (www.mag.wrota.net/budowa.htm) , możesz też adres domowy, chwalę się, że mamy ; Słoneczna 5


To już wiem. Oglądałem Wasz domek jakiś czas temu z bliska. Bardzo mi się podoba.

----------


## Ivo

To jeszcze ja  - Młynek przed Przodkowem

Super pomysł  :big grin:

----------


## Kingaa

Wakmen - fajna mapka  :smile: 
Mnie proszę przesunąć 5km w prawo do Wieńca, a Jeziorko można trochę w lewo, ona bardziej w Górkach Wschodnich.
A ma75 możesz usunąć w ogóle, bo to kiedyś byłam ja  :Wink2:

----------


## ewa

Hej, Mapka fajna ale troszkę nieaktualna:
nie ma już Karczemek i Dergaczowej (cokolwiek to jest)
na mapie nie ma Dobrzewina
My (czyli Ewa&Seb.) powinniśmy się znaleźć po drugiej stronie drogi (w prawo) i odrobinkę niżej.
Kodi również po drugiej stronie drogi (w prawo)
Gabi to samo (w lewo) i odrobinkę niżej 
Pozdr.
Ewa

----------


## MarcinU

Ewa - Karczemki i Dobrzewino to to samo (funkcjonują obie nazwy).

Gierga powinna byc jakieś 300m dalej na północny-zachód on Macieja, natomiast lokalizacja Macieja odpowiada położeniu mojemu i Markusa (Markus bardziej na zachód). Lusia jakieś 500 m na wschód od Giergi.

Bea3 nie w Małkowie tylko w Czeczewie.

Tyle wiem.

----------


## Mirosław

Witam !!!!
Strasznie daleko wylądowałem od miejsca w którym mam kiedys zamieszkać. przybiiżona lokalizacja mojej działki to centymetr w bok od MarcinaU na literce C napisu Chwaszczyno na granicy lasu. Będę bardzo wdzięczny za przeniesienie mnie na właściwe miejsce. Mam bardzo dokładną mapę Gminy Szemud , mogę zeskanowć potrzebne frogmenty .
Pozdrówka  :Wink2:

----------


## rafalg

Cześć Wakmen - jakbyś ta moją kropę połozył na literach "ch" nazwy Tuchomek, to trafisz w 100% w lokalizację mojej budowy.

----------


## la_mancha

Dzień dobry
Chciałbym wszystkich pozdrowić i przywitać. Jestem po raz pierwszy na forum - ale na pewno nie ostatni. W chwili obecnej - Gdynia, za czas jakiś Bojano. Do usłyszenia. Darek  :big grin:

----------


## Mirosław

Witam !!!
Darek zapraszam na strony forum Grupa Trójmiasto i okolice , tam jest nas dużo więcej ( a i Bojanowiczów  paru się znajdzie ) Pozdrówka.  :Wink2:

----------


## lola

Szkoda że brakuje lokalizacji forumowiczów z pd. województwa. Np z Tczewa, Starogardu, albo mnie z Gołębiewa Wielkiego..... Chyba kolega nie śledził dobrze całego wątku Trójmiejskiego. Pozdrawiam serdecznie i prosze o dalsze prace, bo mapka jest swietna i szkoda zeby miała taki ograniczony zasięg.

----------


## Mirosław

Witam!!
Wakmen mam nadzieje że znajdziesz trochę czasu aby mnie przenieć  na właściwe miejsce. Gdzie napisałem wyżej . Z góry ogromne dzięki Pozdrówka  :Wink2:

----------


## Mirosław

Witam!!!
Cały czas jeszcze buduję na Oksywiu  :Evil:   a wolałbym w Bojanie  :big tongue:   .Pozdrówka  :Wink2:

----------


## Wakmen

> Szkoda że brakuje lokalizacji forumowiczów z pd. województwa. Np z Tczewa, Starogardu, albo mnie z Gołębiewa Wielkiego..... Chyba kolega nie śledził dobrze całego wątku Trójmiejskiego. Pozdrawiam serdecznie i prosze o dalsze prace, bo mapka jest swietna i szkoda zeby miała taki ograniczony zasięg.


Co do zasięgu to bardzo mi przykro ale na południe nic więcej nie poradzę (mapa się skończyła   :sad:   ) a na zachód to w sumie można byłoby coś dołożyć ale wielkość pliku mapy niewiarygodnie wzrasta. W sieci ta mapa zajmuje niecałe 1,5 Mb ale plik roboczy wynosi około 40 Mb (każda osoba i jej lokalizacja jest robiona na osobnej warstwie, więc policzcie ile tam jest warstw - ponad 100) a ja w domu mam b.starego kompa i często się wiesza jak za szybko chcę mu coś zapodać. 

Dzisiaj jest niedziela i ostatni raz jestem w pracy przed urlopem a mam go aż 3 tygodnie. Ten czas będę chciał poświęcić na działalność związaną z realizacją naszego Orzeszka i żadko będę w domu (nocować będę na działeczce) ale jak kiedyś wyląduję w domu i Żoneczka będzie miała jakieś zajęcie nie kolidujące z długoterminowym siedzeniem przed kompem to wieczorem usiądę i zrobię wszystkie poprawki. Dla mnie łatwiej jest robić kilka rzeczy za jednym razem więc postaram się to jak najszybciej nadrobić.

----------


## Dorota_N

Mój domek powstaje w Gdyni.Jest to dom w dalich. Nie mam jeszcze zdjęć, ale w najbliższym czasie się to zmieni...
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Dorota_N

Jestem nową forumowiczką i chętnie zobaczę siebie na mapce. Mój domek powstaje w Pogórzu-na godzinę 17 od Klimasa, zaraz przy ulicy zaznaczonej na żółto...
Jest to dom w dalich. Nie mam jeszcze zdjęć, ale w najbliższym czasie się to zmieni...

Pozdrawiam i dziękuję

P.S. Z niecierpliwością czekam kiedy się pojawię na mapce....

----------


## Wakmen

Już zaktualizowałem (z wyjątkiem  Dorota_N - następnym razem) i możecie sprawdzić czy tak już może być? Jak co to piszcie.

----------


## Mirosław

> Już zaktualizowałem (z wyjątkiem  Dorota_N - następnym razem) i możecie sprawdzić czy tak już może być? Jak co to piszcie.


Witam !!!
Już prawie jestem na swoim miejscu. Pisząc o literce C od napisu Chwaszczyno miałem na myśli napis wyżej na mapie obok napisu BOJAN.
Z góry dzięki za poprawkę.
Wiadomości z frontu- Kończą szlować strop.
Za niecały miesiąc  będę mógł ogłosić wyprzedaż tz. BIGÓW( czytaj kantówek 5x10cm oraz 6x10)  do podtrzymania desek szalunkowych .
Pozdrówka  :Wink2: [/quote]

----------


## la_mancha

Witaj Wakmen
Czy mógłbyś umieścić i mnie na Twojej pięknej mapce. Bojano - na lewo od Giergi - jesteśmy prawie sąsiadami. Dokładnie ul. Sobieskiego.
Pozdrawiam.   :smile:

----------


## kol

cześć. jak byś mogła umieśccić mnie gdzieś pod rz w nazwie mrzezino to było by coś koło miejsca budowy

----------


## kol

sorry, chyba pomylilam odmiane slowa -moglabys_-

----------


## Wakmen

> sorry, chyba pomylilam odmiane slowa -moglabys_-


Raczej mógłbym - Wakmen to ON   :Wink2:

----------


## martag

Hej, 
a my mamy działeczkę w Pręgowie Górnym, gmina Kolbudy (poniżej Bronka). Przy rozwidleniu drogi na Ostróżki i Lisewiec. (Na tej mapie odwrotnie zaznaczono Pręgowo Górne i Dolne). A mnie najlepiej umieścić, zaczynając pod literką "w" w słowie Pręgowo.

Dziękuję pięknie  :big grin:

----------


## kores

Widze ze moja wies nie zmiescila sie na mapie 3-miejskich forumowiczow, ale mam prosbe, jakbys mogl mnie umiescic na trasie ze Straszyna na poludnie na samym dole mapy to bylbym wdzieczny.

----------


## Akas

Cześć Wakmen

Jeśli można się przyłączyć do mapki to umieść nas w Juszkowie a dokładnie przy drodze z Pruszcza Gd. do Juszkowa tuż przed obwodnicą (patrząc od strony Pruszcza po lewej stronie drogi)

----------


## Ivo

Wakmen - prośba o zmianę ciut mojej lokalizacji, nie za Przodkowem, tylko bardziej w prawo, nad napisem Młynek.

Z góry dzięki!  :smile:

----------


## lusia

mała poprawka  :smile: 
wciśnij mnie bardziej między Giergę , a MarcinaU  :Wink2:   jesteśmy bardziej na kupie   :big grin:   :big grin:   :cool:

----------


## Gwizdki

No więc jeszcze raz  :wink:  zgodnie z życzeniem. Poprosimy o "posadowienie" nas w Grabiny Zameczku (to jest 5 km za Pruszczem). Dzięki!

Od jutra ruszają wreszcie z więźbą. Trzymajcie kciuki żeby nie lało!

----------


## Wakmen

Zaktualizowałem mapkę i czekam na wasze kolejne uwagi dotyczące lokalizacji. 



> ... Z niecierpliwością czekam kiedy się pojawię na mapce....


Sorki ale zapomniałem przepisać Twoje namiary do mojego tewo więc następnym razem może się uda.

----------


## amys

*Wakmen* strzał w "dziesiątkę" z moją lokalizacją   :big grin:  - dzięki!

amys

----------


## Ados

to może mnie tez proszę dopisać, rębiechowo, co mam jeszcze podać ... nr działki, wspolrzędne?  :smile:

----------


## Wakmen

> to może mnie tez proszę dopisać, rębiechowo, co mam jeszcze podać ... nr działki, wspolrzędne?


Z której strony i jakiej drogi albo w którą stronę od lotniska.

----------


## Ados

> Napisał Ados
> 
> to może mnie tez proszę dopisać, rębiechowo, co mam jeszcze podać ... nr działki, wspolrzędne? 
> 
> 
> Z której strony i jakiej drogi albo w którą stronę od lotniska.


jadąc od Gdańska ul. Słowackiego mijamy lotnisko, jedziemy dalej, wjeżdżamy do wsi Rębiechowo i tuż za przystankiem skręcamy w lewo w ulicę Przyrodników, jedziemy ok. 500m i znowu w lewo i to jest tam  :smile:

----------


## chyciu

Czesc Wakmen

Jak bedziesz mial chwile, to możesz umieścić także i mój domek na mapce - buduję się w Pogórzu - neco ponad Klimasem (jakiś centymetr :smile: ) nad)

Z góry dziekuję.

----------


## chyciu

Czesc Wakmen

Jak bedziesz mial chwile, to możesz umieścić także i mój domek na mapce - buduję się w Pogórzu - neco ponad Klimasem (jakiś centymetr :smile: ) nad)

Z góry dziekuję.

----------


## Mały

Melduję się w Gościcinie po lewej stronie napisu Nw.Gościcino.
             I serdecznie pozdrawiam
  PS faktycznie strasznie długo sie otwiera ,ale jest ok!

----------


## adamski

Czesc Wakmen i reszta bractwa
Proszę dopisz może pod moim "Adamski" - Rokitki k. Tczew. Jeśli już nie ma Tczewa na mapie to może chociaż niech dopisek będzie. Da się?
Pozdrawiam
Adamski

PS. Wakmen - mam wrażenie że spotkaliśmy się kiedyś na imprezach w Technikum Elektrycznym w Wejherowie. Chodziłem do klasy z Januszem S.

----------


## Pagin

> Czesc Wakmen i reszta bractwa
> Proszę dopisz może pod moim "Adamski" - Rokitki k. Tczew. Jeśli już nie ma Tczewa na mapie to może chociaż niech dopisek będzie. Da się?
> Pozdrawiam
> Adamski
> 
> PS. Wakmen - mam wrażenie że spotkaliśmy się kiedyś na imprezach w Technikum Elektrycznym w Wejherowie. Chodziłem do klasy z Januszem S.


Witam,
Ja takze chodzilem do TE w Wejherowie. Z tym ze bylo to jakies 20 lat temu   :big grin:  
Pozdrowienia

----------


## Wakmen

> ... PS. Wakmen - mam wrażenie że spotkaliśmy się kiedyś na imprezach w Technikum Elektrycznym w Wejherowie. Chodziłem do klasy z Januszem S.


No proszę jaki ten Świat jest mały. Janusz to mój bardzo dobry kumpel a do elektryka nie chodziłem się uczyć tylko na imprezy. Znajomi z tamtego okresu mówią na mnie Walkmen ale ta ksywka jest już zarezerwowana.
Co do szkól to dość wiele skończyłem a w Trójmieście to Chłodniczak jako elektronik i AWF (studia). Po między nimi była jeszcze szkoła wojskowa w Koszalinie. Och ... dużo tego było, a teraz Forum przez internet.

----------


## Koral1

Jeszcze ja bardzo proszę o umieszczenie. Buduję w Kolbudach a mój dom jest dokladnie w miejscu, gdzie na mapie jest znak poczty w Kolbudach

----------


## rispetto

Witam
To może i mnie uda się wcisnąć w Baninie ?Nasz dom stoi trzy parcele od Benicia, ale na planie to wyjdzie pomiędzy Docentemi Bartim.
Pozdrawiam
Paweł

----------


## Wakmen

Zaktualizowałem mapkę do Korala1 włącznie.

----------


## DarekN

Wakmen 
To i mnie dopisz do mapki 
Mój domek jest w Chłapowie (okolice Władysławowa)

Dzieki serdeczne i pozdrawiam
Darek N.

----------


## Ados

super fajnie  :smile:  my zaczynamy na wiosne, pozwolenie już jest (ufff)

----------


## Ania i Piotr

Czesc Walkmaan

Pomimo ze juz jakis czas sledzimy losy Grupy Trojmiejskiej to bywamy tu dosc zadko, wyglada na to ze sie to zmieni bo mamy zamiar na wiosne osrto ruszyc z naszym wymarzonym domkiem.
Bylismy na poprzedniej mapce i nie bardzo wiem czy Ania & Piotr na Twojej mapce to my, jeski tak to zupelnie nie w tym miejscu. Nasza dzialka jest w Juszkowie, obok Fili_P'a dokladnie nad ostatnia litera naszej wsi.
 Dziekuje za zajecie sie nasza lokalizacją
Pozdrawiam Piotr

----------


## [email protected]

A ja witam juz w 2005 roku!
Nie wiem czemu ale dopiero teraz zauwazylem mapke forumowiczow 3miasta  :oops:  
Jezeli mozesz do mnie tam domaluj. Adres mojej przyszlej budowy to Gdansk ul. Matemblewska. Jak wpiszesz w okolicy Wrzeszcza to bedzie gucio.
Pozdrowko i najlepszego w nowym roku

----------


## kolia

Wakmen - czy ta mapka to nadal aktualna, bo mi pisze, że podana strona nie istnieje  :cry:

----------


## Wakmen

Mapa jest nadal aktualna ale przeglądarki Mozzilli coś nie do końca odczytują flasha i nie potrafią przekierować na adres:
http://www.mapa3miasta.webpark.pl/mapa/mapa.htm
albo coś sam naknociłem.

----------


## Pagin

> Mapa jest nadal aktualna ale przeglądarki Mozzilli coś nie do końca odczytują flasha i nie potrafią przekierować na adres:
> http://www.mapa3miasta.webpark.pl/mapa/mapa.htm
> albo coś sam naknociłem.


U mnie dziala (na IE60)

----------


## kolia

No teraz działa, a wcześniej jak używałam Mozilli to dochodziłam do mapki wciskałam start i potem już nie działało.

Czy można mnie dopisać w Straszynie nad n przy rzeczce   :cool:

----------


## Basia Z.

Czy mogę poprosić o dopisanie mnie w Gdyni - Kacze Buki (nad napisem "Kacze"   :Lol:  )

Z góry bardzo dziękuję  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia i Krzyś

> Przysiadłem i zrobiłem: 
> Mapkę Forumowiczów z Grupy Trójmiasto i okolice.
> 
> Plik jest dość duży ale po chwili cierpliwości otworzy się czegółowa mapa części Ziemi Kaszubskiej. Lokacje nanosiłem z kilku bardzo mało dokładnych mapek więc napewno są niedokładne. Jeżeli chciałbyś aby Twoją lokalizację poprawić, nanieść lub wykasować napisz w tym wątku lub do mnie. Dodatkowo, każdy może podać adres, który umieszczę pod danym Nickiem (porównaj mój - Wakmen).
> Swego czasu brałem udział w biegach i marszach na orientację oraz ze względu na swoją profesję to na mapach dość dobrze się znam.i chyba nie będzie problemu aby prawidłowo umieścić na mapie wszystkich zainteresowanych. Ze względy na moje dość rzadkie przebywanie na Forum nieobiecuję natychmiastowej reakcji z mojej strony ale będę się starał aby wasze gusta zadowolić.
> 
> Za wszelkie uwagi krytyki i pochwały z góry dziękuję.


Witam
Chcialibyśmy być pełnoprawnymi członkami klubu Grupa Trójmiasto i okolica stąd moja prośba mógłbyś nas umieścić na mapie między Leźnem, a Czaplami (w połowie mniej więcej). 
Dziękuję i pozdrawiam. Gosia

----------


## KamaD

Witam.
Czy mógłbyś mnie umieścić w miejscowości Mosty  :big grin:  
Na godzinie 7 od nazwy miejscowości, przy tym małym zalesieniu, co obok przerywana linia biegnie.

----------


## anSi

Witam, i ja także chciałabym zaistnieć na mapce. proszę o zaznaczenie mnie w miejscowości Kiełpino ( droga z Gdańska na Kartuzy; jakieś 1,5 - 2 cm nad forumowiczem o nicku Terngor) Z pozdrowieniami  :smile:

----------


## Alunek

Witajcie Pomorzanie,
jestem nową obywatelką Forum. Jeszcze nie buduję, ale mam nadzieję,że to się wkrótce zmieni (czekam na pozwolenie ). Wybraliśmy jednogłośnie [Dom w rozmarynie] firmy Archon. Gdy otrzymamy już odpowiednie kwity i ruszymy z budową , napewno będę informować. A tym czasem proszę o umieszczenie mnie na mapie w miejscowości -Tczew. Pozdrawiam wszystkich   :smile:

----------


## Pagin

Witaj Alunek (Alunko   :Wink2:  ),
A wpadnijze do Grupy Trojmiejskiej
Pozdrowienia

----------


## Alunek

Witaj Pagin,
bardzo chętnie!

Pozdrawiam   :smile:

----------


## Pagin

> Witaj Pagin,
> bardzo chętnie!
> Nasz piękny domek będzie wyglądał mniej więcej tak: http://www.archon.pl/index.php?act=1...636a6b&lang=pl
> Pozdrawiam


Witaj Alunek,
Zatem pozostaje nic innego tylko zanucic "O moj Rozmarynie rozwijaj sie ..."   :big grin:  
Pozdrowienia

----------


## Alunek

> Mapa jest nadal aktualna ale przeglądarki Mozzilli coś nie do końca odczytują flasha i nie potrafią przekierować na adres:
> http://www.mapa3miasta.webpark.pl/mapa/mapa.htm
> albo coś sam naknociłem.


Czy możesz dopisać mnie na mapie?Wprawdzie jeszcze nie buduję, ale może przy pomyśnych wiatrach niedlugo to się zmieni. Czekam na pozwolenie na budowę. Mój adres to Tczew.
Pozdrawiam   :big grin: 
Alunek

----------


## OLA.J.

Jesli ta mapa jest jescze uzupełniana, to ja buduje za Kolbudami w miejscowości Czapielsk niedaleko jeziora Łapińskiego   :smile:

----------


## Wakmen

Oj dawno tej mapki nie aktualizowałemale obiecuję poprawić zaległości. Właśnie wszystkie lokacjie pospisywałem i będę je nanosił choć mogą być problemy ze znalezieniem niektórych miejsc (bo mapa jest dość duża) ale dla chcącego nic trudnego.
Najszybsza aktualizacja w czwartek od dzisiaj.

----------


## [email protected]

[quote="Gosia i Krzyś"]


> Przysiadłem i zrobiłem: 
> Mapkę Forumowiczów z Grupy Trójmiasto i okolice.
> 
> .


Hmm! A ja jakos nie moge sie znalezc na mapce. Hmm! Moze mapka jest za mala aby zmiescic [email protected] z Matemblewa, a moze nie zasluguje  :cry:

----------


## andrzej100

Wakmen  jesli znajdziesz cwile czasu moze mnie tez umiescisz na mapce.
 W okolicy pawla h po lewej stronie taka biala plama  z przecinajaca ja droga. To wlasnie przy tej drodze. Dziekuje.

----------


## Wakmen

[quote="[email protected]"]


> Napisał Wakmen
> 
> Przysiadłem i zrobiłem: 
> Mapkę Forumowiczów z Grupy Trójmiasto i okolice.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Hmm! A ja jakos nie moge sie znalezc na mapce. Hmm! Moze mapka jest za mala aby zmiescic [email protected] z Matemblewa, a moze nie zasluguje


[email protected] aleś Ty w gorącej wodzie kąpany  :sad:  . Nie irytuj się. Napisałem, że zaktualizuję to i zrobię w czasie wolnym. Ostatnimi czasy bardzo krucho u mnie z wolnym czasem i wcale nie mam zamiaru dziesiątki razy tłumaczyć się co jest ważniejsze od natychmiastowej aktualizacji mapy a tym bardziej kiedy nie mam dostępu do internetu.

----------


## Wakmen

Z aktualizowałem mapkę do OLA.J. włącznie.
*Alunek* - a jak myślisz gdzie jest Tczew na tej mojej mapce?

*Kama D* - podaj inną lokalizację bo jakoś nie mogę znaleźć tych Mostów. Najlepiej podaj do kogo jesteś najbliżej - to rozwiąże sprawę.

----------


## OLA.J.

:big grin:  ano jestem, dzięki Wakmen

----------


## Wakmen

> ano jestem, dzięki Wakmen


My pleasure.

----------


## Mały

Ale masz fajnego Bąbla!
  Wakmen a gdzie w Redzie mieszkasz (mniej więcej),bo ja w Rumii pracuję.

----------


## Wakmen

> Ale masz fajnego Bąbla!
>   Wakmen a gdzie w Redzie mieszkasz (mniej więcej),bo ja w Rumii pracuję.


W Redzie na Kazimierskiej (Ciechocino) ale tam to raczej tylko nocuję i odwiedzam mojego brzdąca i kochaną Żoneczkę.

----------


## Mały

> Napisał Mały
> 
> Ale masz fajnego Bąbla!
>   Wakmen a gdzie w Redzie mieszkasz (mniej więcej),bo ja w Rumii pracuję.
> 
> 
> W Redzie na Kazimierskiej (Ciechocino) ale tam to raczej tylko nocuję i odwiedzam mojego brzdąca i kochaną Żoneczkę.


  Aaaaa... tam to ja jeżdżę do dentystki . W takim bliźniaku.

----------


## KamaD

> *Kama D* - podaj inną lokalizację bo jakoś nie mogę znaleźć tych Mostów. Najlepiej podaj do kogo jesteś najbliżej - to rozwiąże sprawę.


Mosty są po drodze jak się jedzie z Gdyni do Rewy   :Wink2:  .
Najbliżej mnie są Klimas i Kol, jak ich połączysz i w połowie poprowadzisz linię w prawo w kierunku morza to trafisz na Mosty   :smile:  .

----------


## andrzej100

Chyba o mojej prosbie zapomniales. 



> Wakmen jesli znajdziesz cwile czasu moze mnie tez umiescisz na mapce. 
> W okolicy pawla h po lewej stronie taka biala plama z przecinajaca ja droga. To wlasnie przy tej drodze. Dziekuje.


Okolice Bolszewa

----------


## Mały

Wyluzuj Andrzejku - chłop ma dzie  :smile:  ciaczka- daj mu sie nacieszyć. Wiesz jak ja sie cieszyłem? Forum bym porzucił...

----------


## Mały

Wakmen -moja córeczka ostatnio jak jechalismy rodzinką na rowerach i ja przyspieszyłem zapytała "mama cię wkurzyła?".
  Ja zadam pytanie "wkurzyłeś sie na mnie?" bo nie widzę siebie  na mapce...  :ohmy:

----------


## Wakmen

Ja po prostu nie mam dostępu do internetu. Kiedyś miałem możliwość podłączenia się tylko po 22 i tylko do 6 rano ale od jakiegoś miesiąca nie mam całkowicie NIC. 
Teraz wysyłam tę wiadomość tylko dzięki grzeczności znajomych.
Postaram się zaktualizować wszystkie moje zaległości jak najszybciej (Ciebie Mały jako pierwszego).

----------


## Wakmen

Na stronie http://www.mapa3miasta.webpark.pl/ dołożyłem zdjęcie satelitarne Trójmiasta. 
Według mnie jest bardzo interesujące.

----------


## kasia64

:big tongue:  hej,zaczynamy w przyszłym roku,teraz załatwiamy papiery,proszę o miejsce na mapce w Gościcinie,od Wejherowa na zachód,pozdrowionka

----------


## AWIk

Witam.
Budujemy się w Juszkowie 2mm na mapie pod AKAS. Możesz nas tam dokleić.
Dzięki

----------


## Cpt_Q

Witam,
a mnie sie z kolei udalo wykonac kilka zdjec (aparatem Zorka 5  :wink:   z samolotu podchodzcego do ladowania w Rebiechowie. Calkiem niezle widac poludniowe rubieze Gdanska az do obwodnicy i kawalek za Ikea. Moze ktos by sie tam odnalazl.
http://cptq.photosite.com/Album4/

Pozdrawiam - Q

----------


## ulcia

Hej!
No to i mnie narysujcie, choć budowa ruszy dopiero na wiosnę.
A będzie to w Gdańsku Łostowicach przy ul. Wielkopolskiej /między rondem a Oś.Cztery Pory Roku. Będę budować śliczny "Domek w groszku".
Baaaaarzdo gorąco pozdrawiam i życzę wszystkim udanych i szybkich budów.

----------


## Sigi

Witajcie, dołączam sie z prośbą o lokalizację na mapce i proszę o naniesienie w Gościcinie okolice Letniego Dworu. Z góry dziękuję, jeszcze nie buduję. Będzie D09b. pozdrawiam wszystkich. Sigi

----------


## Vondraczek

Witam!! na forum trójmiasta i okolic sie przedstawiłem kilka postów napisałem coś tam na działce zrobiłem no i pozwolenie na budowe też dostałem a więc proszę o umieszczenie mnie na mapce   :big grin:  
A dokładnie w Baninie pod "Grody" po lewej od "Barti" - Dzięki serdeczne!!

----------


## lola

to skoro mapa nie moze być rozbudowana w kierunkui pd. to prosze o umieszczenie mnie pod samym KORESEM. Jakby to niezabrzmiało.  :Lol:

----------


## kolia

> Czy można mnie dopisać w Straszynie nad n przy rzeczce


To ja ponawiam.

----------


## Darlos

Witaj,

Bardzo fajny pomysł z mapką. Mógłbyś umieścić mnie z żoną - Darek i Beata w Otominie.

Dzięki

----------


## Puzon

czesc!
moglbys mnie umiescic na mapce- mysle ze przyszedl na to czas. Po 15 miesiacach budowania w sierpniu minionego roku wprowadzilismy sie wreszcie. 
wieś Rębiska. Na poludnie od Kielna. Dokladnie na przecieciu pionowej kreski przebiegajacej miedzy Wlowik i Bogus oraz czarnej drozki wsch- zach biegnacej pod napisem Rębiska. Moj dom stoi po poludniowej stronie tej drogi.
Dzieki!
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## fitip

Cześć 
czy jak jestem pierwszy raz na forum to możesz mnie umieścić na mapce.
Dzierżążno (między żukowem a Kartuzami ) miejsce to dokładnie lewa  drogi która odchodzi dzierzążna pod lasem gdzie jest druga nazwa Dzierżążno na mapie na zielono. dzieki


Syper pomysł z mapką  :Wink2:

----------


## Renka

Witam !
Mnie równiez bardzo podoba się pomysł z mapką budowniczych javascript**:emoticon(' :Lol: ').
Mamy zamiar zacząć budowę na wiosnę w Przodkowie ( przy drodze w stronę Czeczewa), więc proszę o umieszczenie nas na mapce  :Smile:

----------


## abram

A jak sie prezentuje gmina Kolbudy? Nie moge dojrzeć na mapie?

----------


## kolia

> Czy można mnie dopisać w Straszynie nad n przy rzeczce


To ja podciągam jeszcze raz, bo nadal mnie nie ma  :cry:

----------


## e.kala

Super sprawa ta mapka. Ja dopiero wybieram projekt ale proszę mnie już umieścić na mapce w Borkowie (tym bliżej Gdańska czyli Łostowickim).

Jak w końcu podejmiemy decyzję odnośnie projektu na pewno nie raz zajrzę tu do Grupy Trójmiejskiej.   :big grin:

----------


## Wakmen

Wreszcie zrobiłem to -  ZAKTUALIZOWAŁEM JĄ.
No jeszcze kilka ostatnich wpisów jeszcze nie ale ...

----------


## ich_troje

> Wreszcie zrobiłem to -  ZAKTUALIZOWAŁEM JĄ.
> No jeszcze kilka ostatnich wpisów jeszcze nie ale ...


To ja bym prosil o umieszczenie tuz pod koresem. Mam nadzieje ze maj/czerwiec ruszy budowa.

----------


## Wakmen

> Napisał Wakmen
> 
> Wreszcie zrobiłem to -  ZAKTUALIZOWAŁEM JĄ.
> No jeszcze kilka ostatnich wpisów jeszcze nie ale ...
> 
> 
> To ja bym prosil o umieszczenie tuz pod koresem. Mam nadzieje ze maj/czerwiec ruszy budowa.


A ja mam nadzieje, że wcześniej jak ostatni znajdę czas i przysiądę do aktualizacji  :Wink2:  .

----------


## [email protected]

> Witam, i ja także chciałabym zaistnieć na mapce. proszę o zaznaczenie mnie w miejscowości Kiełpino ( droga z Gdańska na Kartuzy; jakieś 1,5 - 2 cm nad forumowiczem o nicku Terngor) Z pozdrowieniami


o, ja tez bym chciała

----------


## Puzon

> czesc!
> moglbys mnie umiescic na mapce- mysle ze przyszedl na to czas. Po 15 miesiacach budowania w sierpniu minionego roku wprowadzilismy sie wreszcie. 
> wieś Rębiska. Na poludnie od Kielna. Dokladnie na przecieciu pionowej kreski przebiegajacej miedzy Wlowik i Bogus oraz czarnej drozki wsch- zach biegnacej pod napisem Rębiska. Moj dom stoi po poludniowej stronie tej drogi.
> Dzieki!
> Pozdrawiam!

----------


## e.kala

> Super sprawa ta mapka. Ja dopiero wybieram projekt ale proszę mnie już umieścić na mapce w Borkowie (tym bliżej Gdańska czyli Łostowickim).
> 
> Jak w końcu podejmiemy decyzję odnośnie projektu na pewno nie raz zajrzę tu do Grupy Trójmiejskiej.  :D




Ponawiam prośbę.

----------


## narkadiusz

Możesz mnie również dołączyć do listy - budowa w Redzie. przy ul 12 marca - wyjazd na Puck

----------


## Jofia

To i ja poprosze  :smile:  Mrzezino. Poludniowa czesc  :wink:  Tam mamy dzialeczke. Jak zaczne budowe odezwe sie na grupach (jeszcze w tym roku)Pozdrawiam

----------


## Marcin B

Proszę o umieszczenie kolejnego budującego w Kosakowie.
Na rogu Stokrotkowej i Narcyzowej.



Główna droga na dole mapy to dojazd od Gdyni.
Główna po lewej stronie mapy w kierunku Dębogórza i Rumi.
Główna po prawej to dojazd do Mostów i Rewy.

----------


## Jofia

*Marcin B* z mojej dzialki widac twoja miejscowosc  :wink:  A jak jest lepsza widocznosc to nawet dokladnie domki widac.  Pozdrawiam i macham

----------


## valdizet

Witam!
Jezli bedzie mona dolaczyc mnie  do mapki to bede wdzieczny :smile: 

Moja pozycja to: Zukowo, na mapce - na napisie Nw.Osiedle (dokladnie na literkach "dle"  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Marcin B

> *Marcin B* z mojej dzialki widac twoja miejscowosc  A jak jest lepsza widocznosc to nawet dokladnie domki widac.  Pozdrawiam i macham



Również Pozdrawiam i macham

Czy widać nas z Helu ???

----------


## Mały

> To i ja poprosze  Mrzezino. Poludniowa czesc  Tam mamy dzialeczke. Jak zaczne budowe odezwe sie na grupach (jeszcze w tym roku)Pozdrawiam


Oooo to mogę Cie odwedzić bo akurat tam robimy instalację i w poniedziałek jadę na kontrol.

----------


## Marcin B

> *Marcin B* z mojej dzialki widac twoja miejscowosc  A jak jest lepsza widocznosc to nawet dokladnie domki widac.  Pozdrawiam i macham



Mój będzie miał czarny dach na przełomie maj/czerwiec.

Co to za Korea i Meksyk koło Was?
I do Betlejem macie niedaleko.

----------


## Krzyzak

Ja też poproszę o umieszczenie mnie na mapie.
Buduję w Lublewie, koło Kolbud. Nick: Krzyżak (bo z Malborka).

----------


## Tomek_Gdynia

Czy ja też mogę prosić u zaznaczenie mojego miejsca na ziemi. Co prawda dom jest dopiero w fazie projektowania ale mamy ambitne plany postawić go pod dachem jeszcze w tym roku. Miejsce już się zbroi w Tuchomiu, praktycznie na granicy z Miszewkiem, jakieś 500 m na południe od Rafalg. Tak przy okazji pozdrawiam przyszłego sąsiada i wszystkich innych klubowiczów.

----------


## hos

witam czy ja moge rownież prosić aby zaistniała na mapce- od dwóch tygodni walczymy -Reda
dziekuje bardzo

----------


## Vondraczek

Normalnie taka mała kropeczka na mapce a jakże cieszy - dzieki *Wakmen*
Pozdrawiam!  :big grin:

----------


## beti555

My poprosimy  o umieszczenie nas w Kowalach.

Beata, Mirek i Malwinka :smile:

----------


## majcia

A Ja bardzo prosze o "kropeczke" w Gdyni Wiczlino   :big grin:  Bardzo bardzo dziekuje   :big tongue:  Maja, Martynka i Robert

----------


## fijak9

Witam!

Prosze o dodanie mnie w Połchowie  :Smile:  Dzięki

----------


## Dakot

A moze i mnie byście dodali - Sierakowice k/Kartuz.

----------


## Mansta

Witam 
Buduję dom w Żukowie, jeszcze w tym miesiącu chcę kupić okna i drzwi wejściowe oraz bramę garażową oraz dachówki ceramiczne, czy ktoś może mi udzielić informacji gdzie najlepiej kupić. 

Z góry Dzięks.

----------


## marejure

Uff! Uff! Uff!
No to jestem w końcu szczęśliwym posiadaczem latyfundiów w Gdańsku-Kiełpinie  :wink: 
Budowa co prawda troszkę poczeka, ale póki co... będę wdzięczny za umieszczenie w wolnej chwili "kropki" reprezentującej na Mapce moje "włości":
Kiełpino, obok "anSi", ale po prawej stronie symbolu kościoła i tak z 5 mm do góry  :Smile: 

Dzięki!

----------


## Wakmen

Jeżeli ktoś byłby chętny z przykrością oddam "wzorzec mapy roboczej" aby mógł dalej ją kontynuować. Ja z wielu przyczyn niestety nie wyrabiam się z czasem na aktualizację własnego albumu a co dopiero prace zlecone i ten wątek. 
Jeżeli toś byłby zainteresowany to prosszę pisać na priva.

----------

